# What Kind of Peacock is this?



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

this fish came from Segrest Farms and was in a mixed peacock tank trying to figure out what it is Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Here is their website.

http://www.segrestfarms.com/index.cfm?f ... roupID=105

Full of misnamed fish, hybrids and poor quality fish in a number of cases.

When you purchased a fish from a mixed tank, you must assume that it is a hybrid or mixed fish, as the tank states.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I think Segrest Farms are the people that supply Petco. Not a place I go for quality fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> Here is their website.
> 
> http://www.segrestfarms.com/index.cfm?f ... roupID=105
> 
> ...


I agree and that company/fish farm specifically has caused me a lot of heartache and $$$$$ by selling my LFS's hormoned and hybrid fish. All three LFS's in my area started ordering from them instead of more reputable companies and breeders. I have had to resort to ordering online and glad I did. I am much happier now.

I saw a shipment from them a couple few weeks ago with 1" fully finned and colored red fin borleyi. The same with Fryeri and Sunshine peacocks. All fully colored and finned at 1".

I told my LFS's if they continue to order from them then I will continue to order online.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

stuartgranti type would be my guess.. generic blue regal or red shoulder hybrid... all stuartgrantis


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

lol their stocklist and pictures are a joke.. a red baenschi? lmao i always wondered how lfs have such garbage id's and mislabled fish.. now i know why.. how are they still in business? someone should say something to them or the people they sell fish to.. you're selling garbage fish its reprehensible


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> lol their stocklist and pictures are a joke.. a red baenschi? lmao i always wondered how lfs have such garbage id's and mislabled fish.. now i know why.. how are they still in business? someone should say something to them or the people they sell fish to.. you're selling garbage fish its reprehensible


Nobody will because their prices are so cheap along with freight. I have seen their price lists and very very very cheap. It is a huge operation that has no need to satisfy the end user and if all the LFS's order from them and a couple others just like them then there is no alternative especially in a area like where I live. That is why I have no trouble selling adult male's on CL. I have had to resort to ordering online. It didn't used to be that way. It has become worse over the last 5 years or so. It is really bad now. Makes me sick and very angry.


----------

